# Το χθες και το αύριο της ελληνικής κρίσης (Κείμενο 11 οικονομολόγων)



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

*Το χθες και το αύριο της ελληνικής κρίσης*
Κείμενο 11 οικονομολόγων

Η εξέλιξη της ελληνικής κρίσης την τελευταία διετία και τα πρόσφατα πολιτικά δρώμενα έχουν προκαλέσει στους Έλληνες αισθήματα μεγάλης αβεβαιότητας, σύγχυσης και φόβου. Τα παραδοσιακά κυβερνητικά κόμματα έχουν χάσει την επιρροή τους τόσο γιατί αναγνωρίζεται ότι οι πολιτικές που εφάρμοσαν διαχρονικά οδήγησαν στην κρίση όσο και γιατί κατά τον χειρισμό της κρίσης δεν έδειξαν ειλικρίνεια και αποτελεσματικότητα. Στις πρόσφατες εκλογές οι πολίτες στράφηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό προς φωνές που είναι λαϊκίστικες, εθνικιστικές, ακόμη και αντικοινοβουλευτικές ή φασιστικές. Το έκαναν αυτό είτε ως αντίδραση στη δραματική μείωση των εισοδημάτων τους είτε γιατί, χωρίς άλλη πυξίδα για το μέλλον, αφήνονται να πιστέψουν ότι υπάρχουν εύκολες λύσεις. Η διεθνής κοινότητα παρακολουθεί με ανησυχία τη χώρα μας και θεωρεί πλέον πολύ πιθανό ότι αυτή θα χρεοκοπήσει άτακτα και θα αποχωρήσει από το ευρώ. Η κατάσταση είναι κρίσιμη: υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος λάθους που θα επιβαρύνει, με μη αναστρέψιμο τρόπο, τουλάχιστον τις δύο επόμενες γενιές. Παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω αναλυτικά την οπτική μας για την κρίση και τις αναμενόμενες εξελίξεις και επιλογές.

Η κρίση είναι ελληνική ή ευρωπαϊκή; Και τα δύο. Η αναξιόπιστη και ανεπαρκής λειτουργία των θεσμών και οι υπερβολικοί περιορισμοί που το κράτος θέτει στον ανταγωνισμό και την επιχειρηματικότητα οδήγησαν την ελληνική οικονομία σε χαμηλή ανταγωνιστικότητα, υπερβολικό δημόσιο χρέος και υψηλό έλλειμμα εμπορικού ισοζυγίου. To δημόσιο επομένως σπαταλούσε χρήμα που δεν είχε, ενώ τα νοικοκυριά κατανάλωναν περισσότερο από ό,τι παρήγαγαν. Η κατανάλωση χρηματοδοτήθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό από δημόσιο χρέος, το οποίο συσσωρεύθηκε από το 1980 και μετά. Με την είσοδο στο ευρώ, αντί να γίνει εκμετάλλευση της ευνοϊκής συγκυρίας για βελτίωση των δημόσιων οικονομικών και διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές που θα οδηγούσαν στην αύξηση των επενδύσεων, τα χαμηλά επιτόκια οδήγησαν σε αύξηση του εξωτερικού δανεισμού ενώ η ανταγωνιστικότητα της οικονομίας συνέχιζε να μειώνεται. Συγχρόνως οι ευρωπαϊκοί μηχανισμοί εποπτείας αποδείχτηκαν απόλυτα ανεπαρκείς στο να περιορίσουν το πρόβλημα: ο υπερβολικός δανεισμός της Ελλάδας γινόταν εν γνώσει των ευρωπαίων εταίρων της, οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης εκτιμούσαν λανθασμένα ότι τα ελληνικά ομόλογα είχαν χαμηλό κίνδυνο, και οι ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες δεν είχαν επαρκή κίνητρα από τις εποπτικές τους αρχές να στραφούν σε ομόλογα από χώρες με χαμηλότερο κίνδυνο.

Όταν εκδηλώθηκε η κρίση, το βάρος του συσσωρευμένου χρέους ήταν τέτοιο που μια οικονομία δεν μπορούσε να το χειρισθεί μόνη της ιδίως όταν αυτή ήταν ήδη μη ανταγωνιστική και με τραπεζικό σύστημα εκτεθειμένο σε επισφαλή δανεισμό. Αν και άλλες χώρες της Eυρωζώνης αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα υπερβολικού δανεισμού, γεγονός που αντανακλά και τις ατελείς δομές της ένωσης, η Ελλάδα ήταν ο πλέον αδύναμος κρίκος στην αλυσίδα. Το μέγεθος του προβλήματος μπορεί να γίνει κατανοητό με έναν απλό υπολογισμό. Το έλλειμμα του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού το 2009 ήταν 15.4% του Εθνικού Προϊόντος ή 36.3 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ – αυτό σημαίνει ότι το δημόσιο ξόδεψε μόνο εκείνη τη χρονιά περίπου 12900 ευρώ που δεν είχε για κάθε ελληνική τετραμελή οικογένεια και αύξησε ισόποσα το χρέος.

Γιατί κατά την εφαρμογή του μνημονίου η οικονομία βυθίστηκε σε τόσο βαθιά ύφεση; Η ανάπτυξη της ελληνικής οικονομίας μετά από την είσοδο στην Ευρωζώνη βασίστηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό στον εξωτερικό δανεισμό (ενώ προηγουμένως στηριζόταν σημαντικά σε κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις). Από την στιγμή που οι αγορές σταμάτησαν να δανείζουν στην Ελλάδα, η ύφεση ήταν αναπόφευκτη. Το μνημόνιο ήταν μια συμφωνία για συνέχιση της δανειοδότησης της Ελλάδας από τους εταίρους, ώστε η μείωση του δημοσίου ελλείμματος και του ελλείμματος εμπορικού ισοζυγίου να γίνουν σταδιακά, και συγχρόνως να δοθεί χρόνος για απαραίτητες αλλαγές στη δομή της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Χωρίς το μνημόνιο, η ύφεση θα ήταν βαθύτερη, με μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα και ανεργία. Για παράδειγμα, το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα μειώθηκε από 10.4% το 2009 σε 5% το 2010, ενώ χωρίς χρηματοδότηση θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να μηδενιστεί, κάτι το οποίο θα συνεπάγονταν διπλάσια λιτότητα.

Αν και το μνημόνιο περιόρισε την ύφεση, αυτή ήταν βαθύτερη και κρατάει περισσότερο από ό,τι θα μπορούσε, κυρίως για δύο λόγους. Από την ελληνική πλευρά, δεν δημιουργήθηκε πολιτική συναίνεση ενώ υπήρξαν σημαντικά προβλήματα και καθυστερήσεις στην εφαρμογή των απαραίτητων ουσιαστικών μεταρρυθμίσεων όπως η αναδιοργάνωση των φοροεισπρακτικών μηχανισμών, ο καλύτερος έλεγχος των προμηθειών του δημοσίου και η ενίσχυση του ανταγωνισμού στις αγορές. Αυτό είχε ως συνέπεια να απαιτούνται περισσότερα μέτρα λιτότητας και να καθυστερεί η ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας. Το μνημόνιο επομένως έγινε αντιληπτό μόνο ως επιβολή λιτότητας από ξένους δανειστές — λανθασμένα, εφόσον περιλάμβανε και σημαντικά μέτρα για την βελτίωση των δομών της οικονομίας.

Από την πλευρά των εταίρων, δεν υπήρξε έγκαιρη κατανόηση των βαθύτερων προβλημάτων της ελληνικής οικονομίας καθώς και των συστημικών πτυχών της κρίσης στην ευρωζώνη. Οι εταίροι έπρεπε να δώσουν σχετικά μεγαλύτερο βάρος στην εφαρμογή των ουσιαστικών μεταρρυθμίσεων (όπως και τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να αποδώσουν αυτές) παρά στα μέτρα λιτότητας. Επίσης έπρεπε να υποστηριχθούν πιο αποτελεσματικά οι ελληνικές τράπεζες, καθώς ένας βασικός λόγος που η ύφεση είναι τόσο βαθιά είναι ότι αυτές δεν έχουν ρευστότητα για να υποστηρίξουν την πραγματική οικονομία. Τα προβλήματα του τραπεζικού συστήματος, και η σύνδεσή τους με τα προβλήματα δημοσίου χρέους, είναι μια συστημική πλευρά της κρίσης που αφορά όχι μόνο την Ελλάδα αλλά όλη την ευρωζώνη. Η αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης σε επίπεδο ευρωζώνης θα έπρεπε γενικότερα να είναι πιο δραστική, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της αναδιάρθρωσης του ελληνικού χρέους που θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει νωρίτερα.

Τι θα συμβεί αν η Ελλάδα αρνηθεί να εφαρμόσει τα μέτρα που έχουν συμφωνηθεί και «καταγγείλει» το μνημόνιο; Οι εταίροι θα σταματήσουν να μας στηρίζουν οικονομικά. Αυτό θα οδηγήσει την ελληνική οικονομία σε βαθύτερη ύφεση, με μεγαλύτερη ανεργία, κατάρρευση του τραπεζικού συστήματος και σχεδόν σίγουρα η Ελλάδα θα υποχρεωθεί να επιστρέψει στη δραχμή. Η δε εκβιαστική στάση της Ελλάδας θα οδηγήσει σε ανυπολόγιστη ζημιά στη διεθνή αξιοπιστία της χώρας για δεκαετίες.

Μια ενδεχόμενη έξοδος της Ελλάδας από το Ευρώ θα στοιχίσει πολύ στους εταίρους (αν και θα γίνει προσπάθεια να περιοριστεί το κόστος με έκτακτα μέτρα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, όπως μαζικές αγορές Ισπανικών και Ιταλικών ομολόγων καθώς και περισσότερη στήριξη στις ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες). Η άποψη όμως ότι οι εταίροι έχουν ανάγκη να κρατήσουν την Ελλάδα στο ευρώ πάση θυσία και επομένως θα συνεχίζουν να την στηρίζουν ακόμα και αν αυτή αρνηθεί να εφαρμόσει το μέρος της συμφωνίας που της αντιστοιχεί είναι λανθασμένη. Πράγματι, σχεδόν όλες οι χώρες της ευρωζώνης λαμβάνουν απαραίτητα μέτρα για να τακτοποιήσουν τα δημόσια οικονομικά τους και παράλληλα πραγματοποιούν μεταρρυθμίσεις για να αυξήσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα. Τα μέτρα αυτά είναι απαραίτητα και υπάρχουν μόνο μικρά περιθώρια χαλάρωσης. Δεν θα είναι αποδεκτό η Ελλάδα να συνεχίζει να λαμβάνει υποστήριξη χωρίς αντίστοιχα μέτρα, καθώς κάτι τέτοιο θα υπονόμευε τη συνοχή της ευρωζώνης από μέσα.

Μπορεί η Ελλάδα να φύγει από το ευρώ; Ασφαλώς. Το ότι δεν προβλέπεται μηχανισμός αποπομπής από το ευρώ χωρίς έξοδο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είναι εύλογο – το αντίθετο θα ήταν παράδοξο. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ο κανόνας δεν μπορεί να σπάσει, όπως ήδη έσπασε στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας και ο κανόνας ότι καμία χώρα δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει από τις υπόλοιπες να τη διασώσουν. Άλλωστε, η απόφαση για το ποιες χώρες θα έμπαιναν στην ευρωζώνη ήταν πολιτική και τέτοια μπορεί να είναι και η απόφαση για την εκδίωξη κάποιας χώρας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν δρομολογηθεί διαδικασία εξόδου, μάλλον αυτή θα ολοκληρωθεί με ενέργεια της ίδιας της Ελλάδας που θα ασφυκτιά από την έλλειψη χρηματοδότησης, και ίσως θα συνεπάγεται και έξοδο από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. 

Πόσο ομαλή μπορεί να είναι η μετάβαση στο νέο νόμισμα; Η κατάσταση για τους πρώτους μήνες θα είναι ιδιαίτερα ανώμαλη. Το νέο νόμισμα θα είναι σημαντικά υποτιμημένο (σε σχέση με την «κλειδωμένη» ισοτιμία ευρώ / δραχμής) και οι καταθέσεις θα μετατραπούν υποχρεωτικά σε δραχμές. Συνεπώς αναμένονται πολύ μεγάλες απώλειες για όσους έχουν αποταμιεύσεις ή ακίνητη περιουσία, κατά τουλάχιστον 50%. Οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις θα είναι πολύ χαμηλότεροι σε πραγματικούς όρους, ενώ αναμένεται σημαντικός πληθωρισμός που θα πλήττει όσους στηρίζονται σε εγχώριο εισόδημα. Τα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα θα είναι πολύ ακριβότερα. Καθώς το βάρος του χρέους της Ελλάδας θα γίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερο, η Ελλάδα θα αναγκαστεί να χρεοκοπήσει άτακτα, με σημαντικές συνέπειες για την δανειοληπτική της ικανότητα για δεκαετίες. Οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις θα έχουν παρόμοιες δυσκολίες εξυπηρέτησης εξωτερικού χρέους και πρόσβασης σε πρώτες ύλες και πολλές θα χρεοκοπήσουν. Η αγορά προϊόντων από το εξωτερικό (όπως φάρμακα και καύσιμα) θα γίνει δύσκολη έως και αδύνατη χωρίς προπληρωμή καθώς οποιαδήποτε ελληνική εταιρεία θα θεωρείται εκ των πραγμάτων αφερέγγυα. Η δε προπληρωμή θα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατη μετά την κατάρρευση του δανεισμού από τις τράπεζες. Οι εξαγωγές θα μειωθούν και λόγω των προβλημάτων των ελληνικών τραπεζών και επιχειρήσεων και λόγω της συναλλαγματικής αβεβαιότητας. Η γενική συνέπεια θα είναι μια μεγάλη αύξηση της ανεργίας, περαιτέρω μείωση των εισοδημάτων και έλλειψη βασικών προϊόντων. Είναι ασαφές πώς η όποια πολιτική δύναμη βρίσκεται στην εξουσία θα μπορεί να χειρισθεί τις ακραίες πολιτικά και εθνικιστικές φωνές, που αναμένεται να ενισχυθούν. Τέλος, μια κατάρρευση της ελληνικής οικονομίας ενδέχεται να συμπαρασύρει και την κυπριακή, καθώς ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ενεργητικού των κυπριακών τραπεζών βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα.

Τι θα σημαίνει μεσοπρόθεσμα για την Ελλάδα η επιστροφή στη δραχμή; Κάποια στιγμή, ίσως ένα ή δύο χρόνια μετά την έξοδο, θα υπάρξει σταθεροποίηση. Η νέα κατάσταση θα έχει χαμηλά εισοδήματα, υψηλά επιτόκια και αδύναμο νόμισμα. Η χώρα θα έχει περιφερειακή μόνο σχέση με τις ευρωπαϊκές πολιτικές διεργασίες και η πίεση για τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που είναι απαραίτητες για να αυξηθεί η παραγωγικότητα της ελληνικής οικονομίας θα γίνει πολύ μικρότερη. Η χαμηλή παραγωγικότητα θα μπορεί να κρύβεται πίσω από υποτιμήσεις του νομίσματος ώστε να επιτυγχάνεται η τεχνητή (και, τελικά, προσωρινή) αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας. Με απλά λόγια, θα έχουμε χαμηλούς μισθούς με ελάχιστη αγοραστική δύναμη για εισαγόμενα και θα πουλάμε τα προϊόντα μας φθηνά ώστε να βρίσκονται αγοραστές. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα προτιμήσει να μη βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα, ώστε ο ίδιος δρόμος να μην αποτελεί επιλογή για άλλες χώρες της ευρωζώνης. Θα υπάρξουν μόνο μικρές ομάδες του πληθυσμού που θα ενισχυθούν, όπως όσοι είχαν συσσωρεύσει χρέη προς το δημόσιο, όσοι απολαμβάνουν μονοπωλιακά προνόμια στις αγορές και επωφελούνται από εμπόδια εισόδου, και όσοι έχουν μεταφέρει την περιουσία τους στο εξωτερικό. Όπως και στην Αργεντινή, θα υπάρξει περαιτέρω συμπίεση της μεσαίας τάξης και βαθύτερη οικονομική και κοινωνική πόλωση.

Υπάρχει διέξοδος; Δεν υπάρχει λύση που θα μας επιτρέπει να συνεχίσουμε μέσα στην προστασία της Ευρωζώνης αλλά με την αμεριμνησία του παρελθόντος. Οι επόμενες εβδομάδες θα είναι κρίσιμες. Η Ελλάδα έχει κάθε συμφέρον να παραμείνει σε μια ενωμένη ευρωζώνη και να χρησιμοποιήσει το παράθυρο ευκαιρίας που έχει, ώστε να μεταρρυθμίσει την οικονομία της σε μια πορεία πραγματικής σύγκλισης με τις λοιπές ευρωπαϊκές οικονομίες. Η μοναδική λύση στον ορίζοντα είναι οι επικείμενες εκλογές να οδηγήσουν σε κυβέρνηση που θα στηριχθεί ουσιαστικά από σημαντικό εύρος πολιτικών δυνάμεων και θα κινηθεί σε τρεις άξονες. Πρώτον, να επιβεβαιώσει την αδιαμφισβήτητη θέληση για παραμονή στην ευρωζώνη στη βάση των σχετικών συμφωνιών με τους εταίρους. Δεύτερον, να προωθήσει επειγόντως (εντός εξαμήνου) και να στηρίξει στην πράξη ουσιαστικές μεταρρυθμίσεις σε τομείς-κλειδιά όπως το φορολογικό σύστημα, το σύστημα υγείας, την πλήρη μηχανοργάνωση κάθε υπηρεσίας του δημοσίου ώστε να περιορισθεί η διαφθορά, τη διαφάνεια του συστήματος προμηθειών, τον εξορθολογισμό του συστήματος απονομής δικαιοσύνης και τη διασφάλιση του ανταγωνισμού στις αγορές – αυτές οι κινήσεις όχι μόνο θα βελτιώσουν τη ζωή των πολιτών αλλά θα στείλουν ένα σαφές σήμα βούλησης πραγματικής αλλαγής. Τρίτον, σε συνεργασία με τους εταίρους, να επαναδιατυπώσει σημαντικές πτυχές της δανειακής σύμβασης προς την κατεύθυνση της ταχύτερης τόνωσης των επενδύσεων, της ανάπτυξης και της μείωσης της ανεργίας. 

Μια κυβέρνηση με διακομματική στήριξη αλλά και σαφώς υπερκομματική μεταρρυθμιστική εντολή θα έχει σημαντικές προοπτικές επιτυχίας απλώς και μόνο από τη φύση της. Το σύνολο σχεδόν των προβλημάτων της ελληνικής οικονομίας έχει τη βάση του στη συστηματική παραβίαση θεσμών και κανόνων, που στήριζε και στηρίζονταν από κομματικές ή άλλες μικροπολιτικές προτεραιότητες. Η κατάργηση αυτής της σχέσης ελέγχου, θα επιτρέψει την εφαρμογή θεσμικών μεταρρυθμίσεων. Οι μεταρρυθμίσεις, όπως και οι επενδύσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν, θα ενισχύσουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα αναιρώντας κατά πολύ τις βραχυπρόθεσμες συνέπειες της λιτότητας και προσφέροντας πραγματική γηγενή ανάπτυξη και ελπίδα. Μια τέτοια λύση θα επαναφέρει το κλίμα εμπιστοσύνης των εταίρων προς την Ελλάδα και θα δημιουργήσει τις προϋποθέσεις για περαιτέρω διαγραφή του υφισταμένου χρέους (που είναι πλέον κατά κύριο λόγο διακρατικό). Μια διαπραγμάτευση για τη μείωση του χρέους θα πρέπει να γίνει τα επόμενα χρόνια καθώς το χρέος παραμένει υψηλό: παρά τα χαμηλά επιτόκια, τα τοκοχρεωλύσια ανέρχονται στο 6% του ΑΕΠ, ένα δυσβάστακτο βάρος που μπορεί να υπονομεύσει τη μεταρρυθμιστική δυναμική.

Ποιες αλλαγές είναι πιθανές στην ευρωζώνη, και πώς θα μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να ωφεληθεί από αυτές; Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα χαλάρωσης της νομισματικής και της δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής στην ευρωζώνη τους επόμενους μήνες, καθώς και της αντίληψης ότι η γενικευμένη λιτότητα δεν αποτελεί λύση. Όμως αυτή η χαλάρωση θα είναι περιορισμένη γιατί τα δημόσια ελλείμματα και χρέη είναι ήδη μεγάλα. Επίσης δεν θα μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει τις απαραίτητες μεταρρυθμίσεις για την αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας που είναι απαραίτητες για τις πιο αδύναμες οικονομίες. Οι ουσιαστικότερες αλλαγές σε επίπεδο ευρωζώνης θα είναι προς μια περισσότερο λειτουργική και σφιχτά δομημένη ένωση, και πιθανόν να αφορούν την πανευρωπαϊκή εποπτεία του τραπεζικού συστήματος και την ασφάλιση των καταθέσεων, καθώς και κάποια μορφή κοινής πρόσβασης στις χρηματαγορές όπως τα ευρωομόλογα.

Οι αλλαγές στην ευρωζώνη θα απαιτήσουν χρόνο. Για παράδειγμα, με το σημερινό εποπτικό καθεστώς τα ευρωομόλογα μπορεί να οξύνουν τα προβλήματα καθώς θα μειώσουν τα κίνητρα για δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία στις υπερχρεωμένες χώρες όπως η Γαλλία και η Ιταλία, και συγχρόνως θα μειώσουν την αξιοπιστία των δημοσιονομικά πειθαρχημένων χωρών όπως η Γερμανία και η Ολλανδία. Επομένως τα ευρωομόλογα μπορεί μεν να αποτελούν μέρος μιας μακροπρόθεσμης λύσης όπου συγχρόνως αυξάνεται ο διακρατικός έλεγχος και συντονισμός των προϋπολογισμών, αλλά σίγουρα δεν αποτελούν τον από μηχανής θεό που θα οδηγήσει σε άμεση λύση των προβλημάτων μας. Επίσης τα επιτόκια των ευρωομολόγων δύσκολα θα είναι χαμηλότερα από αυτά με τα οποία η Ελλάδα δανείζεται τώρα από τους εταίρους της.

Πέρα από τις όποιες αλλαγές στην ευρωζώνη, πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι μια οικονομία δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε μια νομισματική ένωση εάν λειτουργεί αναποτελεσματικά και με πολύ ξεπερασμένες ή αντιπαραγωγικές πρακτικές σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες οικονομίες της ένωσης. Η ελληνική κοινωνία πρέπει να μετασχηματιστεί ουσιαστικά αν πρόκειται να πλησιάσει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας άλλων προηγμένων κρατών όπου η λειτουργία των θεσμών είναι πιο εύρυθμη και το επίπεδο ζωής ανώτερο. Προς το παρόν, όμως, παρουσιάζει την εικόνα χώρας που δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να αλλάξει. Ίσως τώρα που είμαστε στο χείλος του γκρεμού, οι πολιτικοί φερθούν με περισσότερο υπεύθυνο τρόπο και καταστρώσουν λεπτομερή σχέδια απελευθέρωσης του σημαντικού παραγωγικού δυναμικού της χώρας.

Οι οικονομολόγοι που γράφουμε αυτό το κείμενο έχουμε μακροχρόνια εμπειρία σε γνωστά πανεπιστήμια διεθνώς. Δεν έχουμε εμπλοκή στον σχεδιασμό της πολιτικής που ακολουθείται στην Ελλάδα, ούτε σχέση με πολιτικά κόμματα. Αγωνιούμε και ανησυχούμε βαθιά, όπως και όλοι οι Έλληνες, για τις εξελίξεις στην οικονομία και την κοινωνία και δεν θα θέλαμε να δούμε την άγνοια και τον λαϊκισμό να οδηγούν τη χώρα σε καταστροφικές και μη αναστρέψιμες επιλογές.
_
Μάριος Αγγελέτος (Massachusetts Institute of Technology), Δημήτρης Βαγιανός (London School of Economics), Νίκος Βέττας (Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών), Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης (Tufts University), Γιώργος Κωνσταντινίδης (University of Chicago), Κώστας Μεγήρ (Yale University), Χάρης Ντέλλας (Universitat Bern), Νίκος Οικονομίδης (New York University), Μανόλης Πετράκης (Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης), Θανάσης Στέγγος (University of Guelph), Μιχάλης Χαλιάσος (Goethe University Frankfurt)_

*Το κείμενο δημοσιεύεται στην Καθημερινή και το Protagon.gr.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

*lolgreece meets techie chan*

Δύο από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα κτγμ ιστολόγια που παρακολουθώ είναι το LOLGreece του Manos (Μάνος Σχίζας), που έχει φιλελεύθερη οπτική, και το Techie Chan του ... Waste, aka διάφορα, που έχει αριστερή οπτική.

Ο λόγος που τα αναφέρω εδώ αυτά είναι ο διαδικτυακός διάλογος μεταξύ τους, που ξεκίνησε πριν καμιά δεκαριά μέρες με το άρθρο του πρώτου: WHO SANK THE GREEK BANKS? BEGINNINGS OF A REPLY TO @TECHIECHAN, στο οποίο απάντησε με σχόλιο ο Τέκι aka Waste και έπεται συνέχεια.

Εξειδικευμένο (μπόλικη οικονομία) και ίσως απαιτητικό διάβασμα (ο Manos γράφει στα αγγλικά), αλλά το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2012)

Απάντηση του Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη στους Έντεκα (στο protagon).


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Οι τρεις από τους έντεκα συζητούν με τον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη


----------

